# Can someone please tell me which side of Marina or JBR is there "less" traffic?



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

*Can someone please tell me which side of Marina or JBR is there "less" traffic?*

Yes, i know JBR and marina is all bad with respect to traffic but are there certain "clusters" or towers that have less traffic. My office is in Jebel Ali. 

replies much appreciated.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The "west" end of the Marina from Zumurud Tower to KG Tower has its own slip road onto SZR in the direction of Jebel Ali.


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> The "west" end of the Marina from Zumurud Tower to KG Tower has its own slip road onto SZR in the direction of Jebel Ali.


Thanks. I'm guessing there is no such escape route for JBR residents?


----------



## Jubmasterflex (Apr 2, 2013)

If you are worried about traffic (whether it be foot or car) the last place you should consider is JBR. As suggested earlier, may suggest looking at something near the end of Marina (close to Marina Mall). Similarly you may even consider looking at JLT, while it may be a slight headache to navigate depending on your route, I still think you'd be far better off than braving the mess JBR has become.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Jubmasterflex said:


> If you are worried about traffic (whether it be foot or car) the last place you should consider is JBR. .


I'd go further - avoid anywhere south of the Palm, which isn't a large residential community like Emirate Hills or the Springs basically.

The road network is scr*wed around there and the Tram has made it worse. Its not going to get better very soon (like years away).

Simply too many people, in too small a space, hampered by a Tram system which largely acts as an empty rolling roadblock. Two of my guys are leaving JBR area - both because the short drive into and from work is getting to be a joke, and the other because its prices are stuck at unrealistic.


----------



## Radioactive (Jun 15, 2012)

rahzaa said:


> Yes, i know JBR and marina is all bad with respect to traffic but are there certain "clusters" or towers that have less traffic. My office is in Jebel Ali. replies much appreciated.


The buildings in and around Marina Promenade are great. Easy in from SZR, easy out with no real headaches back onto SZR...if you know what you're doing.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

The north side buildings like the Princess and Torch are fairly easy to SZR, it takes me 20-25 minutes to gate 8 from there. And rents for the higher floors of the Torch are being discounted now ;-)


----------

